# Kent large microfiche towel



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Can you wash a car and then dry your whole car with one of these cloths in 1 go


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't that what you read old newspapers on?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I ment microfibre haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the Microfibre for drying, but I prefer to use a nice soft washing brush & plenty of water/Meguiars shampoo for washing.
Hoggy.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just about do it.
They are great for the price...so buy a few


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> Can you wash a car and then dry your whole car with one of these cloths in 1 go


I can Adam.

Need a second smaller micro fibre to remove and shine the quick detailer if you have used that.

Daz


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi daz yeah I'll have to get some more quick detailer as I'm out of it at the moment


----------

